# Feathers missing and skin red



## 5eggladies (Sep 24, 2013)

My barred rock has developed a reddened area under both wings and the feathers are gone. She doesn't seem in pain or distress. Any ideas as to what is going on and if it needs be treated?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

hmmm not sure she looks healthy


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

My first thought is mites or lice, especially since it's a patch and not the whole body like a molt would do. 

I am an all natural chicken keeper so my only suggestions would be natural, if you are interested, I'd be happy to give you some ideas of what you could try. Otherwise, someone else may have a medicine idea for you.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

i did think lice or mites like Sylie, but they were on both sides of the chicken.

Let me think


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't think it would be molting they usually start on the neck


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

No, it's not molting, you're right about it starting on the neck usually. (I have one chicken that refuses to follow the rules so she starts on her chest every dang time). I'm really leaning to mites.


----------

